# aceites para suspension



## elpanamas (Oct 7, 2010)

Antes que nada un saludo y déjenme decirles que chido foro…

La cuestión es que quiero darle servicio a mi suspensión RS TORA, el fabricante dice que debo de usar aceite 5wt para el damper y 15wt para el aire... peeeeeero dónde ching….. consigo estos????

Leí en otro thread de este mismo foro que para el 5wt usara el yamalube G5 y nada más no lo encuentro. En Yamaha de ejército nacional me salieron que si me quería hacer distribuidor o algo así… y en otra por la colonia doctores me dijeron que cuantos botes quería , que como solo quiero uno haber si para dentro de dos semanas me lo conseguía  ...

Ahora, por cagada hable a benotto y resulta que manejan los dos tipos (180 baritos $$$$) marca finishline, que tal sale este??? alguien sabe??? o me aguanto para conseguir el G5.... alguien conoce otra marca que pueda usar???


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

No creo que la diferencia de Finishline a otra marca sea mucha, tampoco que tu suspension performe much mejor usando el mejor y mas caro aceite que puedas encontrar.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Jajaja... que pex con esos de Yamaha?!

No manches, si hasta lo consegui en Tampico!

Date una vuelta por una tienda de motos y consiguete cualquier aceite de grado 5wt. Cerca de la Yamaha de la Av. Toltecas (o era Sor Juana??) casi esquina con la Gustavo Baz en Tlalnepunktla, hay otra Honda. Yo compre el Yamalube ahi y me pase a la Honda esa y me compre un bote de Motul y uno de Maxima.

Antes que me regañe el Tacubaya, ya se que no todos los aceites de grado 5wt son iguales, pero para efectos practicos es cosa de volver a poner a punto la tijera (ajustar rebote, presiones, etc.)

Ah... ni se te ocurra decir que es para una bici o se te quedan viendo como si fueras un perro verde. Tu di que es para tu R1 o R6. Que la R1 no lleva de ese? Diles que tu tecnico superfregon dice que ese va mejor en pista. 

El Finish Line es aceite mascachiles y se me hace caro. Un bote de a litro de Yamalube debe andar en 150 baros mas o menos y te dura un buen.

Para una RS, en el lado que usa 15wt, comprate un aceite de motor SINTETICO multigrado. Un 20w-50 o similar. NO COMPRES DE ALTO KILOMETRAJE porque esos a veces traen aditivos para tapar fugas y eso se puede comer los o-rings de tu tijera.

El aceite para motor me ha funcionado mejor que cualquier aceite de suspension 15wt que he usado ahi.

Por que sintetico a willy??? Porque tienen mas resistencia de pelicula. Para que haya contacto metal a metal, requieres ejercer mas fuerza entre los componentes para desplazar el aceite. Resbala mas chido en terminos coloquiales.

Un bote de a litro (dura como 30 cambios de aceite??? A razon de 960ml del bote para 30ml que lleva una RS - 15ml en cada pata)

Eso si, aceite de motor en el lado del Turnkey/Motion Control o cualquier circuito amortiguador, nomas no. El aceite de motor tiende a aerearse y cavitar, aparte que no vienen en grados de fluidez tan bajos como se requiere en un circuito de amortiguacion.

Suerte!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

lalocotequinta said:


> No creo que la diferencia de Finishline a otra marca sea mucha, tampoco que tu suspension performe much mejor usando el mejor y mas caro aceite que puedas encontrar.


Si y no. Coincido contigo en que no es critico y ques mas importante cambiar el aceite regularmente.

Sin embargo, creo que si hay diferencias... y si se sienten.

Yo no he encontrado mucha diferencia de viscosidad entre aceites del mismo grado (en la etiqueta). Simples ajustes y ya.

Si he notado diferencias de marca a marca. El Golden Spectro se degrada rapido. El Fox 7wt de antes (Torco) es endiabladamente bueno. Muy plush y consistente. El Yamalube es bueno, pero en los bushings se resbala muy rapido dejandolos un poco seco el de arriba. El Motul (que precisamente era un Motul del baratito, no el de a deveras) medio malon y el Maxima es muy bueno, en linea con el Yamalube.

Eso si, note mas diferencia ir de aceite normal de motor en el semi-bath a aceite sintetico. Eso si hizo bastante diferencia y se nota un buen. El sintetico es mas plush y consistente.

El punto es que el Finish Line es caro para lo que te venden. El bote cuesta mas o menos lo mismo que uno de moto y viene en presentaciones de 1/2lt mientras los de moto en 1lt.

Ah... Creo que Transvision de Satelite tiene aceites para Rock Shox. Ahi me saludas al Chino si vas para alla.


----------



## Oscar Posada (May 31, 2015)

Que tal.

Estuve en un curso de aceites, y expositor mencionaba muy claramente, que muchas solo son marcas y ellas mandan maquilar el aceite, y solo lo envasan con su etiqueta teniendo las mismas caracteristicas, en este caso que el de moto que mencioanan, mientras tengan las mismas especificaciones tecnicas no pasa nada..

Pero eso de que dice "Especial para bicicleta" lo hace caro, Mucho más...... Mercadotecnia jeje

Saludos.

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Asi pasa tambien con llantas,cascos,sillines y hasta con cuadros en la industria de a bici.


----------

